# Black soccer player banned for one game for covid-19 Snapchat video mocking Chinese



## trannyfucker (Jun 11, 2020)

Dele Alli laments 'betrayal' after one-game ban for coronavirus video
					

Tottenham’s Dele Alli has been given a one-match suspension and fined £50,000 for an offensive social media post




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Tottenham’s Dele Alli has been given a one-match suspension and fined £50,000 for an offensive social media post, the Football Association has announced.
> 
> Alli posted a video on Snapchat in early February, before the pandemic took hold in the UK, making fun of an Asian man in an airport before promptly deleting the post and apologising.
> 
> ...








It's funny because Alli is half-caste Nigerian/white, but Tottenham want to make shit tonnes of money selling soccer to the Chinese


----------



## Witthel (Jun 11, 2020)

Bet if he was fully black they would've let him off scot-free.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Jun 11, 2020)

Something something black people can't be racist. 

Does he have to go on an apology tour or is that only for white people?


----------

